# South Rona ferry



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Hello All,
Can anybody tell me if there was a ferry named Goldcrest,i believe built in Buckie ever worked on the South Rona servise,supposed to be around forty eight foot,be much appreciated if anyone has any history on her.


----------

